# Medtronic supplies phone number



## Unicornz (Mar 28, 2011)

I am very embarrassed to say that I've already lost the piece of paper my DSN gave me with the number to contact Medtronic to order my supplies from! Does anyone have the number please because I could really do with contacting them today!


----------



## shiv (Mar 28, 2011)

Try the website! You should be able to get through to them off that and they can put you through to their sales team 

edit:

Medtronic Ltd
Suite 5,
Building 9,
Croxley Business Centre,
Watford,
WD18 8WW

Tel: 01923 205167
Fax: 01923 241004

24-Hr Technical Support
01923 205 167


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 28, 2011)

shiv said:


> Try the website! You should be able to get through to them off that and they can put you through to their sales team
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Yay, thanks a lot!! 

Apparently, my DSN has already ordered me a batch of stuff because my neighbour came to deliver a huge box to me when I got home from work. Unfortunately it still had the Quickset cannulas in which I don't use anymore... Do I need to send those back or keep them and just order the Silhouettes as well?


----------



## shiv (Mar 28, 2011)

Ring Medtronic and ask them. They might want you to return them, and it might make sense as them your hospital will only get billed for the Sils.


----------



## Unicornz (Mar 29, 2011)

shiv said:


> Ring Medtronic and ask them. They might want you to return them, and it might make sense as them your hospital will only get billed for the Sils.



All sorted today  thanks very much!


----------

